# Book of Hebrews



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 3, 2004)

Correct me if im wrong but it seems to me from the last time I read hebrews thats it seems like the begining seems to be cut off as other episltes ussually start with a greeting.

blade


----------



## lkjohnson (Apr 3, 2004)

You are quite perceptive. Although Hebrews is called an Epistle, it is more like a cross between an epistle and a sermon. 

BTW, we all know Barnabas wrote Hebrews


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 3, 2004)

I just found out barnabas had another epistle as well.

blade


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 3, 2004)

*We know???*

Whoever (!) wrote it, if it wasn't Paul, certainly gave us one of my favorite biblical writings. It does have a sermonic flavor to it from beginning to end. :wr51:


----------

